

Arch Linux in my Acer Aspire One - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/08/arch-linux-in-my-acer-aspire-one.html

======
sprout
Let me know when Arch implements package signing. Though I'm not sure that I
want to be in a community that thinks signed packages are an unnecessary
feature for a production release.

